# Arrow Question?



## Bucky T (Feb 11, 2011)

I've recently ordered a custom recurve.

I'm wet behind the ears in the ways of trad archery.

This will be a hunting bow.

The bow will be 62" long and 55lbs at 28".

My draw is going to be in the 30" range.  So doing the math at 5% added draw weight per inch added after 28" will be a hair over 60lbs.  Well my math has it at 60.64lbs..

I know that's probably not going to be exact but close enough.

I want to get some GT Traditionals.  Thinking of going the 5575 size and leaving the arrows factory length which should be around 32"

I've been reading everything I can find to get acquainted with this new style of bow hunting and all I can say is it is quite a bit different from compound bow specs and tuning principles!

I guess I have more questions other than what kind of arrow/spine specs to get for my bow!

What would be an ideal total arrow weight in grains for this setup?  Not exact, just something close.  I've been sitting here trying to figure out if I want a weighted insert of 100grs, what grain field tips to purchase, what grain broadheads to purchase.  Trying to find field points and broadheads that weigh the same and the list goes on!!! LOL!

I guess all I'm looking for is a setup that will be accurate and have plenty of KE to provide enough penetration on my target species of whitetail deer.

Any tips and advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

BuckyT


----------



## Jayin J (Feb 11, 2011)

I would suggest getting a couple of different spined arrows(you can get these in a kit from 3 rivers archery) and shoot the bow to see what works best for you.  You can also try a spine chart once you know what draw weight you will actually be pulling and what arrow length you want to use.  These charts are a guide and just remember that nothing is set in stone.  Being a new trad shooter, dialing in your form to be consistant everytime will be just as important.  You must shoot consistantly in order to really dial in your new bow and to be able to select the right set up that works for you and your shooting style.  There is no completely right answer to your question because everybody shoots differently.   Just remember it is whatever shoots best out of your bow.  The arrows you have spoken above will be a good starting point for your bow.  Shoot them with different weight field tips to see what shoots best...


----------



## Bucky T (Feb 11, 2011)

Jayin J said:


> I would suggest getting a couple of different spined arrows(you can get these in a kit from 3 rivers archery) and shoot the bow to see what works best for you.  You can also try a spine chart once you know what draw weight you will actually be pulling and what arrow length you want to use.  These charts are a guide and just remember that nothing is set in stone.  Being a new trad shooter, dialing in your form to be consistant everytime will be just as important.  You must shoot consistantly in order to really dial in your new bow and to be able to select the right set up that works for you and your shooting style.  There is no completely right answer to your question because everybody shoots differently.   Just remember it is whatever shoots best out of your bow.  The arrows you have spoken above will be a good starting point for your bow.  Shoot them with different weight field tips to see what shoots best...



Thanks for the advice Jayin!

I figured there are no "Set in Stone" answers to my questions.  Just looking for something to start me down the right path.

Thanks again,

BuckyT


----------



## gurn (Feb 11, 2011)

You most likly gonna be in the 400 spine range.
Jayin J gave you some good advice.


----------



## Jayin J (Feb 11, 2011)

I have some 400 spine Easton arrows  that are cut to 29 inches that shoot pretty darn good with 200's out front.  I am pulling 48 lbs at 27 inches.  

Tikki pulls between 51-53lbs @ 26.5 inches and these shoot even better out of his bow.

I can send you a couple of these is you want to try them.


----------



## Bucky T (Feb 11, 2011)

Jayin J said:


> I have some 400 spine Easton arrows  that are cut to 29 inches that shoot pretty darn good with 200's out front.  I am pulling 48 lbs at 27 inches.
> 
> Tikki pulls between 51-53lbs @ 26.5 inches and these shoot even better out of his bow.
> 
> I can send you a couple of these is you want to try them.



That's a very generous offer but I've got a set of monkey arms on me! LOL!  My draw is much longer.  I'm thinking an arrow cut to 29" will be to short for me...


----------



## Bucky T (Feb 11, 2011)

gurn said:


> You most likly gonna be in the 400 spine range.
> Jayin J gave you some good advice.



That's what the chart says about the 5575 GT's.


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 11, 2011)

That is alot of  draw weight to start out with Bucky T.
Have you measured your draw? 
What's the name of bow do you have ordered?

Welcome, too! It's alot of fun.


----------



## Tailfeather (Feb 11, 2011)

Tommy,
I'd start with those arrows full length and shorten them a little at a time if necessary to get good arrow flight.  

You are going to want a heavy head.....I shoot 225 gr fieldpoints, but my broadheads are 235 grain.  I use Magnus 1's glued onto a 100 grain screw-in adapter.

The heavier the arrow (within reason) the better the penetration......like getting hit with a baseball vs. a ping-pong ball. My arrows (for reference since you've shot em) are 500+ grains.  You should probably be higher than that.....600 grains or so. 

Look up Dr. Ed Ashby's tests on trad arrows for hunting.  Summary: Heavy arrows with alot of weight up front!


----------



## Jayin J (Feb 11, 2011)

I would think that the 55/75's with a couple different weighted field tips will tell you what shoots best.  You can actually get a test kit of field tips too which will include several different weights.  

I do think that you will get this bow tuned in very shortly once received.  

Keep your nock on your string just tight enough that you can still move it up and down to dial in your vertical flight.  Once the arrow is flying straight and not going up and down, then you can fine tune your spine.


----------



## Bucky T (Feb 11, 2011)

Jake Allen said:


> That is alot of  draw weight to start out with Bucky T.
> Have you measured your draw?
> What's the name of bow do you have ordered?
> 
> Welcome, too! It's alot of fun.



I've heard that from numerous guys who are quite a bit more experienced in trad equipment than I.

But..  I shot a friend of mines Howatt Hunter at 50lbs and I took to it fairly quickly and his bow was not stressful at all for me to shoot.  

So I decided to up the poundage a bit on the bow I ordered.

I ordered a Beowulf Recurve from White Wolf Custom Bows.

62"

55lbs at 28"

I'm not new to "Archery" as a whole.  Been shooting a compound for over 20yrs.

I know it's nothing like shooting a trad bow, but my confidence level took off after flinging some arrows with my friends hunting recurve.  I actually was hitting where I wanted to out to 15yds in 20 minutes.

I pretty much got fully addicted after 20 min of shooting his recurve.

Now I've done and gone and ordered a custom bow and I'm biting at the bit to get it and have it set up so I can go out on my back porch and begin practicing, practicing, and practicing some more!

My Matthew's XT is going to be collecting dust for quite sometime I believe...LOL!


----------



## Jayin J (Feb 11, 2011)

Be careful when you get your new bow and don't go out and shoot it 150 times a day for weeks at the time. (of course unless you want to.)  I did this and ended up hurting myself in the shoulder and had to put it up for 6 months.  Then I gradually got back into it and everthing has been fine since.  Good luck and send us some pictures when it comes in.


----------



## Tailfeather (Feb 11, 2011)

Bucky T said:


> I've heard that from numerous guys who are quite a bit more experienced in trad equipment than I.


Indeed, you have!!

You did hurt my feelings, though....with how good you were shooting within minutes.


----------



## Bucky T (Feb 11, 2011)

Jayin J said:


> I would think that the 55/75's with a couple different weighted field tips will tell you what shoots best.  You can actually get a test kit of field tips too which will include several different weights.
> 
> I do think that you will get this bow tuned in very shortly once received.
> 
> Keep your nock on your string just tight enough that you can still move it up and down to dial in your vertical flight.  Once the arrow is flying straight and not going up and down, then you can fine tune your spine.



I saw a test kit like the one you're describing at 3 Rivers Archery online.

I hope I can get it tuned.

I'm more or less going to be standing 5ft from my target shooting for a while working on my form.  Then I'll start backing up and seeing how the arrows really are flying.....LOL!


----------



## Bucky T (Feb 11, 2011)

Tailfeather said:


> Indeed, you have!!
> 
> You did hurt my feelings, though....with how good you were shooting within minutes.





Feather!  If you just tried to call me, my phone isn't working to shabby here in the office.....

You and Etter were on me like green flies on the gutpile of a September bowkill about my first choice of specs for the bow!



I'm pumped up about this trad archery and hunting!  Haven't even gotten my bow yet and I feel like I'm 12yrs old again anticipating my very first deer hunt!


----------



## gurn (Feb 11, 2011)

Bucky T said:


> That's what the chart says about the 5575 GT's.



Yep right in that range. But the test kit is ah good Idea. Just remember, ya aint gonna want ta hear this but.
You should work on form before tryin ta tune.
You can use arrows that are spined, or not spined correctly to get ah good repeatable form. Then work on tunin.


----------



## Bucky T (Feb 11, 2011)

Bucky T said:


> I saw a test kit like the one you're describing at 3 Rivers Archery online.
> 
> I hope I can get it tuned.
> 
> I'm more or less going to be standing 5ft from my target shooting for a while working on my form.  Then I'll start backing up and seeing how the arrows really are flying.....LOL!



I already took your advice before I ever read it Gurn!


----------



## Bucky T (Feb 11, 2011)

gurn said:


> Yep right in that range. But the test kit is ah good Idea. Just remember, ya aint gonna want ta hear this but.
> You should work on form before tryin ta tune.
> You can use arrows that are spined, or not spined correctly to get ah good repeatable form. Then work on tunin.



One of my customers is deep into Trad archery.  He shoots Tridek? (spelling) bows.

He had me stand 4ft away from his target and shoot one of his bows at it yesterday after I finished my work at his home.  It was 62" and he said around 52lbs at 28"  I shot the target 20 times.  He gave some good tips and told me exactly what you said.  Told me to pick a spot on that target and try to hit everytime!  Said by doing this, I would train myself on how to draw to approximately the same length and anchor at the corner of my mouth everytime.  

He used a "Deep Hook" hold and also used 3 fingers under the arrow.

I don't like the 3 under the arrow.  I shoot with 1 over and 2 under and feel good with it.

I hold the string not in the deep hook method.  More of right around the first crease in my fingers.  I feel comfortable doing that and it didn't get tiresome after shooting 20 times.  

I kept all the arrows in a grapefruit sized ball doing that yesterday.


----------



## gurn (Feb 11, 2011)

Great!!


----------



## Etter2 (Feb 11, 2011)

You must have a good friend to let you shoot his Damon Howatt MONTEREY for that long.  Sounds like a real stand up guy.  

On a serious note, I'm only 3 months in, but I can tell you for sure that I've gotten much better because of stump shooting than I have by shooting at a target.  I might have a mental issue with picking out a spot on a target, but I'm almost always within inches of every pine cone, leaf, squirrel, dove,  or tuft of grass I shoot at.  You're gonna be a devil with one after a few weeks of shooting.


----------



## Al33 (Feb 11, 2011)

Bucky T, sounds like you are going about this in all the right ways. No doubt in my mind you will be drilling tacks in no time with your new bow. By the time deer season rolls around this year I expect to see a few hero pic's of you with that new bow and a deer or two.


----------



## gurn (Feb 11, 2011)

Nothing like puttin the pressure on em Al.


----------



## OconeeDan (Feb 11, 2011)

Custom bow for your first bow?  WOW.

You are in a good area, get with someone who has been shooting a while.  The learning curve will be faster.  
And go to the first archery shoot available.  With or without your new bow.  Shoot some, and when you get your bow, try different arrows (lots available at a shoot).  THEN buy your arrows.
If money is no issue, try the 5575 gold tips, and start with 125-150gr up front, full length shafts.  But there is a good chance you'll end up with somthing slightly different.
Dan


----------



## Bucky T (Feb 11, 2011)

Etter2 said:


> You must have a good friend to let you shoot his Damon Howatt MONTEREY for that long.  Sounds like a real stand up guy.
> 
> On a serious note, I'm only 3 months in, but I can tell you for sure that I've gotten much better because of stump shooting than I have by shooting at a target.  I might have a mental issue with picking out a spot on a target, but I'm almost always within inches of every pine cone, leaf, squirrel, dove,  or tuft of grass I shoot at.  You're gonna be a devil with one after a few weeks of shooting.



  Only a better guy would let me shoot his new "Baby" for that long!

I was pretty dang impressed with your shooting!  I see plenty of dead game in your future!


----------



## Bucky T (Feb 11, 2011)

gurn said:


> Nothing like puttin the pressure on em Al.



No kidding!

All I'm concentrating on now is getting the bow, then getting it set up with the essentials.

Then when it's basically set up, starting off slow and ultra close, working on form and tuning that bow.  If all that goes well, I'm just going to let the rest slide into place.

Then I'll concentrate on putting an arrow down range at a deer, squirrel, rabbit, or whatever is in season at the time!

Just got finished watching "Masters of The Barebow" Vol 1.

AWESOME!

Filled with invaluable info from some super saaavy trad archers!  Pure instinctive shooting tips, gap shooting tips, form, form, and more shooting form tips, etc, etc..

Etter, get this video!  Even had a couple of lions getting knocked out of some trees with some trad equipment.  Figured it would be well worth it to you simply to see those kill shots!


----------



## Bucky T (Feb 11, 2011)

OconeeDan said:


> Custom bow for your first bow?  WOW.
> 
> You are in a good area, get with someone who has been shooting a while.  The learning curve will be faster.
> And go to the first archery shoot available.  With or without your new bow.  Shoot some, and when you get your bow, try different arrows (lots available at a shoot).  THEN buy your arrows.
> ...



I've already made up my mind on the GT 5575's.  I love GT's.  I shoot 5575's out of my Matthew's and all I can say is that is one tough arrow.

And the price of the Traditionals is cheaper than the one's I have setup for the compound.  I was actually shocked at the price of them.  I thought they would cost more than the XT Hunters that I buy now.

Also planned on leaving them full length.  Think they're around 32" which should be perfect for me.

One question?

Why is it surprising that I chose to bite the bullet and get a bow made for me to start out with?  Simply curious.


----------



## OconeeDan (Feb 12, 2011)

"Why is it surprising that I chose to bite the bullet and get a bow made for me to start out with? Simply curious."

Because most people start with a lighter bow to learn good form (a good thing).  But mainly because most people buy an inexpensive bow to start with, go to shoots, shoot other bows, and find that they move towards a bow that is longer, shorter, heavier, lighter, OR move from recurve to longbow, or from longbow to recurve.  
It is really more of an evolution. In fact, you ask everyone here in a different topic how many bows they went through until they found what they really like, I bet the number is more than 3 on average.
 You are the first person I heard of throwing the money down for a custom bow, for a first bow.  
BUT, you'll likely end up with more than one bow anyway because that is what you'll want.
Dan


----------



## Bucky T (Feb 12, 2011)

OconeeDan said:


> "Why is it surprising that I chose to bite the bullet and get a bow made for me to start out with? Simply curious."
> 
> Because most people start with a lighter bow to learn good form (a good thing).  But mainly because most people buy an inexpensive bow to start with, go to shoots, shoot other bows, and find that they move towards a bow that is longer, shorter, heavier, lighter, OR move from recurve to longbow, or from longbow to recurve.
> It is really more of an evolution. In fact, you ask everyone here in a different topic how many bows they went through until they found what they really like, I bet the number is more than 3 on average.
> ...



Well then...  I feel unique already!

I doubt I'll have a whole bunch of bows.  If I get another trad bow, it will be a long bow.

I'm not the kind of guy who buys tons of guns or tons of bows.

I have one compound and a few deer rifles.  When I buy something, I plan on keeping it forever and don't see any point buying something else that's pretty much the same as what I already have..

That's just me.


----------



## OconeeDan (Feb 12, 2011)

You'll need a guest bow so you can teach someone else to shoot.
You'll need an ugly bow to set up for bowfishing.
You'll need a short bow for blind hunting.
You'll need that bow that "speaks" to you when you come across it.
See a pattern here?


----------



## Bucky T (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah, I see the pattern.

Guess I'll see what the future holds and go from there.


----------



## Etter2 (Feb 12, 2011)

You'll also need Tailfeather to build one for your little one soon.


----------



## Bucky T (Feb 12, 2011)

Etter2 said:


> You'll also need Tailfeather to build one for your little one soon.



Yeah, ole feather is a crafty fella for sure.

The little man already loves to go and help me get my arrows.

It won't be long till he's ready for his first little bow!


----------



## Bucky T (Mar 8, 2011)

*My new bow will be arriving this week!*

And I can't wait!!

I have everything for it, just waiting on it to get to my house!


----------



## Nugefan (Mar 8, 2011)

T , it's worse than crack but won't rot yer teeth ....


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 8, 2011)

Welcome over to the side of light and truth!!! Oh by all I read...you are hooked for sure, and that's a good thing!!! And the very best thing noted is the boy to bring into it also....WOW!!!! won't that be a wonderful time for you both. And I'm afraid that old compound is gonna sulley up for sure...


----------



## Tailfeather (Mar 8, 2011)

Ol' Bucky is a deer killer, for sure.  I expect him to post some trad kills this fall.

Congrats on getting everything, Tommy.  I know you're gonna love it......


----------



## Bucky T (Mar 8, 2011)

Tailfeather said:


> Ol' Bucky is a deer killer, for sure.  I expect him to post some trad kills this fall.
> 
> Congrats on getting everything, Tommy.  I know you're gonna love it......



I'm going to try my best bud!  

You know what is the most fun about all this so far?

It's like I'm going back in time to when I was 13yrs old and getting into deer hunting with a compound.  I feel the exact same way 20yrs later!  I feel like a little kid again starting all over and I really like it!

My passion for hunting is strong and set in stone, but it feels renewed and polished brass shiny again!

I'll be posting some pics of my learning process here in the near future!


----------

